# Liste des problèmes du nouveau MacBook



## bernacouri (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai m'acheter le tout nouveau MacBook à 1200. Toutefois je crois savoir que c'est la première version et j'aimerai savoir s'il y a problèmes, bugs (au niveau des touches ou de l'ordi lui-même, de l'écran, etc) sur cette version.

Autrement dit, dois-je attendre une révision ou tout va bien ?


----------



## C3dr1c (30 Octobre 2008)

Que je sache, le MB Blanc de la précédente génération a toujours eu le probleme de fissure/craquelure et Apple n'a pas changé de plastique ou de systeme d'aimants pour pallier a ce probleme ... donc je ne pense pas que les futur REV aille dans ce sens.
Ce sera niveau hardware mais pas forcement esthetique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2008)

+1
Je ne pense pas qu'Apple va faire une révision de sa chaîne de production. Ils n'ont pas que ça à faire.
Et les problème que tu as pu lire dans les posts émanent souvent de gens qui ont des problèmes pour justement essayer de trouver des solutions. Les gens qui n'ont pas de problèmes, c'est-à-dire l'énorme majorité, ils se contentent de vivre leur vie, tranquillement, et de profiter de leur joujou 

Je pense que tu peux te lancer


----------



## Frodon (30 Octobre 2008)

Sur le mien aucun soucis, en dehors d'un pixel mort, mais ca ca n'a rien de spécifique au MacBook.


----------



## bernacouri (30 Octobre 2008)

Bah justement je n'ai pas vu grand chose sur les autres sujets. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai crée ce sujet, pour tous les référencer s'il y en a.

Même quand il y a des pixels morts, les prochaines séries de production auront le problème ?


----------



## illuminati (30 Octobre 2008)

Attends encore 3 ou 4 mois, tu seras fixé !!


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (30 Octobre 2008)

Pas de souci! 
Au lieu de chercher la petite bête fais toi plaisir!

Achète un MB.


----------



## Frodon (30 Octobre 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Même quand il y a des pixels morts, les prochaines séries de production auront le problème ?



Les pixels morts sa existe depuis que les écrans LCDs existe. 

Et sauf si un nouveau procédé de fabrication est découvert pour garantir à 100% qu'aucun écran LCD produit n'ai de pixel mort, il y aura toujours quelques exemplaires d'écran avec des pixels morts, que ca soit dans les séries et machines produites par le passées ou celle produites dans l'avenir.

Donc oui toutes séries de production d'un écran LCD, que ca soit ceux des MacBook ou n'importe quels autres écran, sont susceptible d'avoir des exemplaires produit avec quelques pixels mort. Et ca n'est pas prêt de changer.


----------



## chupastar (31 Octobre 2008)

Il y en a qui ont fait savoir que quelques touches étaient un peu de travers... Mais ça ne semble pas être généralisé.


----------



## zirko (31 Octobre 2008)

Sur mon Macbook alu les touches "F" son un peu de travers elles sont plus enfoncées sur leur côtés gauches.

Mais bon rien de vraiment gênant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2008)

zirko a dit:


> Sur mon Macbook alu les touches "F" son un peu de travers elles sont plus enfoncées sur leur côtés gauches.
> Mais bon rien de vraiment gênant !


Rien de bien gênant ! ... ok ! mais est-ce que ton fric ou ton chèque était aussi "de travers" quand tu l'as payé ?????
Tu as payé 100 %, exige 100 % de qualité...!!!! et surtout d'Apple !


----------



## Taminojb (31 Octobre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rien de bien gênant ! ... ok ! mais est-ce que ton fric ou ton chèque était aussi "de travers" quand tu l'as payé ?????
> Tu as payé 100 %, exige 100 % de qualité...!!!! et surtout d'Apple !



100% d'accord avec toi.

Problème plus ou moins fréquent :
1.Touches de travers. (les deux modèle de chez surcouf daumesnil ont également les touches de travers...)
2.Bug d'affichage sous safari/firefox
3.Bug avec 4Go de RAM (2Go aussi?) blocage du système
4. le reste (que j'ai oublié) sur www.macg.co

JB, qui a acheter un MB 2.4gh 4Go RAM.... qui devrait pas arrivé avant Mardi prochain.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> JB, qui a acheter un MB 2.4gh 4Go RAM.... qui devrait pas arrivé avant Mardi prochain.....



J'ai commandé le même (2.4Ghz/4Go SDRAM). Je vous tiens au courant dès réception et après quelques tests


----------



## bernacouri (31 Octobre 2008)

Si on achète le MB en magasin et qu'on a ce problème de touches F, on peut bien évidemment le rapporter et avoir un échange standard non ?


----------



## chupastar (31 Octobre 2008)

Ça dépends des conditions de vente dans le magasin. La FNAC pas de soucis, ailleurs, il fat demander.


----------



## zirko (1 Novembre 2008)

Après quand je dis que les touches sont de travers c'est vraiment très léger et ça me dérange pas du tout. De plus je n'ai pas envie de faire un échange au risque de me retrouver avec un macbook avec un autre problème plus gênant (pixel mort ...)

Le produit parfait n'existe pas. Si chacun de nous inspectait avec minutie son macbook on trouverait tous une imperfection.

Je me prends pas la tête avec ça, je profite c'est tout.


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

zirko a dit:


> Après quand je dis que les touches sont de travers c'est vraiment très léger et ça me dérange pas du tout. De plus je n'ai pas envie de faire un échange au risque de me retrouver avec un macbook avec un autre problème plus gênant (pixel mort ...)
> 
> Le produit parfait n'existe pas. Si chacun de nous inspectait avec minutie son macbook on trouverait tous une imperfection.
> 
> Je me prends pas la tête avec ça, je profite c'est tout.



Tu peux pas prendre une photo qu'on puisse voir à quoi ressemble réellement le problème...
 Merci.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Chez moi toutes les touches sont de travers : surtout de la touche esc à F12 !
Elles sont toutes penchées vers la gauche ! 

Mais bon à force de taper dessus je vais bien les rééquilibrer 

Sinon : quand ma batterie est arrivée à 0% il ne s'est pas mis en veille, il s'est coupé, pour le relancer j'ai du appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage et j'ai eu un voile blanc puis une reprise du système ? normal ?

Et quand je reviens de bootcamp le click sur trackpad ne fonctionne plus et je suis obligé d'aller dans les prefs pour décocher / cocher la case 

Sinon il est parfait


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Sinon : quand ma batterie est arrivée à 0% il ne s'est pas mis en veille, il s'est coupé, pour le relancer j'ai du appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage et j'ai eu un voile blanc puis une reprise du système ? normal ?



Le voile blanc puis la reprise du système c'est la mise en veille profonde. Mais normalement, quand la batterie est vide, le voyant de mise en veille se met en marche un moment sans possibilité de rallumer l'ordinateur tant qu'on ne l'a pas branché sur secteur. Une fois la batterie trop vide pour alimenter le témoin de mise en veille, ça se coupe et quand la mise sur secteur est faite et l'ordinateur ouvert ça reprend le système où il en était en sortant de la mise en veille profonde (un voile blanc avec une barre d'avancement en bas).

Voilà pour ce que je sais.


----------



## zirko (1 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'essayer pour la photo mais comme c'est très léger on voit rien. Il faut vraiment le voir de près en penchant légèrement en arrière le macbook.


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

zirko a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer pour la photo mais comme c'est très léger on voit rien. Il faut vraiment le voir de près en penchant légèrement en arrière le macbook.





Pharmacos a dit:


> ps: sinon impossible de prendre une photo des touches.... on voit rien



Bon, c'est que ce n'est pas grand chose alors  . Merci pour l'essai !


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Le voile blanc est la reprise du système c'est la mise en veille profonde. Mais normalement, quand la batterie est vide, le voyant de mise en veille se met en marche un moment sans possibilité de rallumer l'ordinateur tant qu'on ne l'a pas branché sur secteur. Une fois la batterie trop vide pour alimenter le témoin de mise en veille, ça se coupe et quand la mise sur secteur est faite et l'ordinateur ouvert ça reprend le système où il en était en sortant de la mise en veille profonde (un voile blanc avec une barre d'avancement en bas).
> 
> Voilà pour ce que je sais.



Ok  Il doit s'agir de la première utilisation alors  j'avais branché mon macbook et une fois chargé je l'ai utilisé jusqu'à sa coupure 

On verra à la prochaine décharge 
Merci

ps: sinon impossible de prendre une photo des touches.... on voit rien


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

C3dr1c a dit:


> Que je sache, le MB Blanc de la précédente génération a toujours eu le probleme de fissure/craquelure et Apple n'a pas changé de plastique ou de systeme d'aimants pour pallier a ce probleme ... donc je ne pense pas que les futur REV aille dans ce sens.
> Ce sera niveau hardware mais pas forcement esthetique.



Faudrait penser à arrêter de généraliser.
Je ne tiens pas à défendre Apple plus que de raison, mais ce genre de raccourcis douteux à tendance à m'hérisser les poils. Ce n'est pas par ce que quelques MacBook blanc ont eut des soucis de fissures qu'il faut débarquer ici, sans rien connaître du sujet et affirmer bien fort que tous les macbook ont leur coque qui se fissure.
J'ai un macbook blanc depuis près de  2 ans, je n'ai pas était particulièrement tendre avec lui et je n'ai aucun soucis de craquelure. Et je ne penses pas être le seul dans ce cas.

Donc halte au trollisme et à la propagande pas vrai.


----------



## C3dr1c (1 Novembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Faudrait penser à arrêter de généraliser.
> Je ne tiens pas à défendre Apple plus que de raison, mais ce genre de raccourcis douteux à tendance à m'hérisser les poils. Ce n'est pas par ce que quelques MacBook blanc ont eut des soucis de fissures qu'il faut débarquer ici, sans rien connaître du sujet et affirmer bien fort que tous les macbook ont leur coque qui se fissure.
> J'ai un macbook blanc depuis près de  2 ans, je n'ai pas était particulièrement tendre avec lui et je n'ai aucun soucis de craquelure. Et je ne penses pas être le seul dans ce cas.
> 
> Donc halte au trollisme et à la propagande pas vrai.



Soit tu ne sais pas lire, soit tu es trop fanboy pour l'admettre ce qui fait de toi le troll.

Je n'ai JAMAIS DIS que TOUS les macbook ont des problemes de fissures, mais les macbook en général, jusqu'a preuve du contraire j'ai raison, tout comme j'ai raison de dire que les cartes graphique des macbook pro ancienne generation cramaient.
Il y a eu combien de REV pour les macbook blanc Monsieur je sais tout ?
Au moins 2, et que je sache, que ce soit la REV A ou la REV B, les 2 ont des chances de fissures, donc apple n'a pas corrigé ce probleme donc si des defauts apparaissent sur la REV A des macbook unibody, apple ne les corrigera pas forcement, vu qu'ils ne l'ont pas fait précédament.

De plus si a a cause de ma dizaine de message tu insinue que je ne connais rien au sujet, ca me fait bien marré parce que je scrute ce forum depuis des mois sans y posté un message.

Apres certes, peut etre que tu  macbook n'a pas de défaut, ou peut etre ne veux tu pas les voir.


----------



## Mickjagger (1 Novembre 2008)

Pithiviers, ce n'est pas du trollisme!
quand j'ai amené le macbook d'une amie avant l'été chez un centre de réparation agréé, j'ai demandé s'ils en réparaient beaucoup pour ce problème de fissures.
Il m'a dit qu'en gros ça n'arrêtait pas...

Avant de me laisser réagir, il m'a montré leur benne à déchets, y'avait un bon paquet de topcases blancs de MacBook dedans... (j'en ai d'ailleurs récupéré un en souvenir)

Maintenant, que ça ne concerne pas tous les MacBooks blanc, j'espère bien (Je viens de commander un blanc). Mais je prendrais de toute façon l'AppleCare, je persiste à croire que des problèmes dans les 2 ans sur un portable, c'est plutôt courant (mon iBook de 7 ans est toujours vaillant, mais j'ai vu de nombreux iBook G4 mourir chez des amis). Ne serait-ce que les batteries foireuses, c'est tellement fréquent. (Mon amie y'a eu droit en plus de son topcase)


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Le mien a 2 ans et demi également et n'a aucun soucis de coque ! 

Je soutiens pithivier contre les trolls


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le mien a 2 ans et demi également et n'a aucun soucis de coque !
> 
> Je soutiens pithivier contre les trolls



Merci Pharmacos.
C3dr1c aurait dit qu'un certains nombre de macbook présentait des problèmes de fissures et craquelages, j'aurais été d'accord.
Mais, je suis obligé de désapprouver sa tendance à généraliser.  Tout comme il le fait pour les macbook pro, ce n'est pas par ce que la génération a connu des problèmes de cartes graphiques, qu'ils vont tous cramés. Certains ont été touchés par le problème mais pas tous.
Après un crash aérien, C3dr1c va-t'il affirmer partout que tous les avions s'écrasent? Ben oui, si on suit sa logique, si un avion s'écrase, c'est la preuve irréfutable que tous les avions se sont écrasés ou vont s'écraser.


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Merci Pharmacos.
> C3dr1c aurait dit qu'un certains nombre de macbook présentait des problèmes de fissures et craquelages, j'aurais été d'accord.



Euh si on lit correctement, en fait c'est ce qu'il a dit:



> Que je sache, le MB Blanc de la précédente génération a toujours eu le probleme de fissure/craquelure




Ce qui en reformulant correctement veut dire: Que je sache, les dernières révisions de MB Blanc était touché par le problème de fissure/craquelure. 
En aucun cas ce genre de formulation signifie que toutes les machines sont touché, mais bel et bien un certain nombre.

Cela veut donc bien dire: Même sur les dernières révisions, un certains nombre de MacBook sont touchés par le problèmes de fissures.

Donc merci d'arreter de débattre inutilement, vous êtes d'accord!


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Ce qui en reformulant correctement veut dire: Que je sache, les dernières révisions de MB Blanc était touché par le problème de fissure/craquelure.



Tu as du reformuler donc ce n'était pas clair 

Allez temps mort ! On revient aux problèmes (ou pas) des nouveaux macbook


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

Et puisqu'on en est à lister les pb des nouveaux MB Alu. MacGé a fait savoir qu'il est possible que les anti-vol Kensington ne soient pas compatibles avec les derniers MB. Voir ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132422/les-nouveaux-macbook-incompatibles-avec-kensington

Mais les commentaires semble dire le contraire.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

J'avais lu ça.... mais je n'ai pas de câble kensigton


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'avais lu ça.... mais je n'ai pas de câble kensigton



A mon avis, à part dans les magasins, peu de particulier en possède...  
Mais c'est toujours bon à savoir.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> A mon avis, à part dans les magasins, peu de particulier en possède...
> Mais c'est toujours bon à savoir.



Surtout si un ami vient et demande s'il peut essayer son nouveau câble et qu'il le coince dans ton macbook


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> A mon avis, à part dans les magasins, peu de particulier en possède...
> Mais c'est toujours bon à savoir.



En fait il semble que cela soit faux, car même les rédacteurs de MacG qui ont bel et bien utilisé un anti-vol Kensington disent ne pas avoir eu de problème.


----------



## jeremyzed (1 Novembre 2008)

En effet j'ai aussi des touche plus enfoncé sur le coté gauche (les touches du haut, F1 et compagnie)

sinon plus embêtant, la touche espace elle ne fonctionne pas si on appuis pas au milieu, or sur mon ancien clavier j'avais l'habitude d'appuyer sur les extremités supérieures, la ca marche pas. j'aimerai bien savoir si y'en a d'autre dans ce cas


----------



## Sofi4n (1 Novembre 2008)

Si vous aussi vous avez adoré votre nouveau Macbook aluminium avant de tristement constater l'existence d'un léger défaut au niveau du clavier, en l'occurrence le fait que certaines de ses touches soient quelque peu tordues, et bien voilà la solution:

 http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3IQJH6Dvv0o

C'est une solution certes très sommaire.... mais efficace!


----------



## C3dr1c (1 Novembre 2008)

Sofi4n a dit:


> Si vous aussi vous avez adoré votre nouveau Macbook aluminium avant de tristement constater l'existence d'un léger défaut au niveau du clavier, en l'occurrence le fait que certaines de ses touches soient quelque peu tordues, et bien voilà la solution:
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3IQJH6Dvv0o
> 
> ...



Et ca marche réellement ? 
Ca ne se redéforme pas a terme ?


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2008)

Sofi4n a dit:


> Si vous aussi vous avez adoré votre nouveau Macbook aluminium avant de tristement constater l'existence d'un léger défaut au niveau du clavier, en l'occurrence le fait que certaines de ses touches soient quelque peu tordues, et bien voilà la solution:
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3IQJH6Dvv0o
> 
> ...



Ceci démontre qu'à l'usage le défaut disparaîtra, pour ceux qui ont ce petite défaut.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Ceci démontre qu'à l'usage le défaut disparaîtra, pour ceux qui ont ce petite défaut.



Je vais pas m'enquiquiner à faire ça...elle s'applatiront à l'usage  En plus on ne le voit que si on regarde


----------



## xtyou (1 Novembre 2008)

Je constate un bug aléatoire sur mon nouveau MB Alu.
Lorsque je ferme l'écran, il ne se met pas en veille, la LED blanche en façade reste allumée et il se met à chauffer très fort. Quand j'ouvre l'écran il me demande 2 fois mon mot de passe.

Plusieurs personnes on ce problème (j'ai vu çà sur le forum Apple officiel US)

A part çà, pas de souci.


----------



## shenrone (2 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai un soucis étrange (je crois pas que ça vienne du MacBook mais je n'ai jamais eu ce soucis sur aucun autre Mac) avec les icones.

Lorsque j'essaie de coller une icone (au format icns)  sur une fenêtre d'information (pomme+I) du disque dur, la nouvelle icone n'apparaît pas et j'ai à la place une icone symbolisant les fichier inconnu...


----------



## chupastar (3 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'aller voir les MB Alu ce matin à iCLG Lyon et à la Fnac, les deux avaient le soucis des touches penchée, mais franchement ça ne se voit pas si on ne le sais pas et je ne juge vraiment pas ça comme un problème de fabrication.

Par contre celui de iCLG avait le cache de la batterie qui était enfoncé d'un coté, ce qui rend le fond de l'ordinateur pas parfaitement plat, je ne sais pas si c'est sur ce topique ou celui des premières impressions du MB Alu, mais une personne avait ce même défaut que je trouve pas terrible...


----------



## clochelune (3 Novembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Faudrait penser à arrêter de généraliser.
> Je ne tiens pas à défendre Apple plus que de raison, mais ce genre de raccourcis douteux à tendance à m'hérisser les poils. Ce n'est pas par ce que quelques MacBook blanc ont eut des soucis de fissures qu'il faut débarquer ici, sans rien connaître du sujet et affirmer bien fort que tous les macbook ont leur coque qui se fissure.
> J'ai un macbook blanc depuis près de  2 ans, je n'ai pas était particulièrement tendre avec lui et je n'ai aucun soucis de craquelure. Et je ne penses pas être le seul dans ce cas.
> 
> Donc halte au trollisme et à la propagande pas vrai.



idem : aucune craquelure, ni fissure
pas de pixel mort
tout roule (MacBook blanc de janvier 2007)


----------



## anthony62a (10 Novembre 2008)

bonjour a tous, alors voilà faites le test s'il vous plait car moi j'ai un réel soucis avec le macbook aluminium 2,4ghz

donc en faite, quand il est branché au secteur, et que je touche le macbook (ou même quand j'ai mes mains tout prés au dessus) et bien je reçois du courant, au bout de quelques minutes mais mains son engourdies..

et quand je suis torse nu et que ma copine me touche le dos elle reçoit "un peu de courant", le bout de ses doigts vibrent un peu en quelque sorte..

ne vous moquez pas et faite le test pour savoir si je suis le seul ou pas..

ce qui est hallucinant c'est que je n'est même pas besoin de toucher le macbook pour ressentir cela, mes mains à quelques centimètres suffisent.

j'attends patiemment vos retours, merci


----------



## Tox (10 Novembre 2008)

C'est un classique sur les châssis alu... Avec une petite recherche, tu devrais en savoir plus.


----------



## anthony62a (10 Novembre 2008)

oui mais ça fait quoi? il y a un moyen de contourner ce problème?
parce que c'est quand même un comble de ne pas pouvoir travailler sur un macbook branché sur secteur... !

j'attends vos conseils, merci


----------



## kardamol (10 Novembre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> C'est un classique sur les châssis alu... Avec une petite recherche, tu devrais en savoir plus.



tu parles d une réponse.

aides le vraiment plutot que de faire craore que tu sais quelque chose.

Je crois que tu sais rien et que tu te la joues.


----------



## C3dr1c (10 Novembre 2008)

kardamol a dit:


> tu parles d une réponse.
> 
> aides le vraiment plutot que de faire craore que tu sais quelque chose.
> 
> Je crois que tu sais rien et que tu te la joues.




J'ai lu sur ce forum ou sur un autre que si tu ne branchais pas via la rallonge, tu avais cette sensation, et d'autre parlait meme que si ta prise electrique ne disposait pas de la terre, alors tu avais cette  sensation.
C'est normalement inhérent a tous les macbook alu, (meme si les autres ne l'avoue pas)


----------



## anthony62a (10 Novembre 2008)

C3dr1c a dit:


> J'ai lu sur ce forum ou sur un autre que si tu ne branchais pas via la rallonge, tu avais cette sensation, et d'autre parlait meme que si ta prise electrique ne disposait pas de la terre, alors tu avais cette  sensation.
> C'est normalement inhérent a tous les macbook alu, (meme si les autres ne l'avoue pas)




c'est gentil de m'aider, en temps que nouveau switcher j'apprécie de pouvoir trouver de l'aide au sein de cette nouvelle communauté 

malheureusement je n'est vraiment pas de chance alors... car je l'utilise avec la rallonge sur une prise terre


----------



## Tox (10 Novembre 2008)

kardamol a dit:


> tu parles d une réponse.
> 
> aides le vraiment plutot que de faire craore que tu sais quelque chose.
> 
> Je crois que tu sais rien et que tu te la joues.


C'est quoi ton problème ? :mouais: Une incapacité notoire à respecter l'orthographe et donc une totale impuissance devant la fonction "recherche" ?


----------



## Tox (10 Novembre 2008)

anthony62a a dit:


> c'est gentil de m'aider, en temps que nouveau switcher j'apprécie de pouvoir trouver de l'aide au sein de cette nouvelle communauté
> 
> malheureusement je n'est vraiment pas de chance alors... car je l'utilise avec la rallonge sur une prise terre


 J'en reviens à la recherche. Sauf erreur, de nombreuses pistes ont été soulevées sur les forums.


----------



## Tox (10 Novembre 2008)

Un petit lien en prime. C'est une promo pour mon ami Kardamol. 

PS : il existe de nombreux sujets "électrisants" sur ce forum.


----------



## Frodon (11 Novembre 2008)

anthony62a a dit:


> c'est gentil de m'aider, en temps que nouveau switcher j'apprécie de pouvoir trouver de l'aide au sein de cette nouvelle communauté
> 
> malheureusement je n'est vraiment pas de chance alors... car je l'utilise avec la rallonge sur une prise terre



La prise a peut être la fiche de la terre, mais est elle correctement cablé et donc effectivement relié à la terre, j'en doute.

Perso je vois la différence. Quand je suis branché sur une prise effectivement correctement relié à la terre, aucune sensation de courant electrique sur la coque. Par contre si la prise n'a pas de fiche terre ou n'est en réalité pas relié à la terre, là il y a un petit courant electrique dans la coque.

J'avais déjà ca quand j'avais un PowerBook G4 qui avait aussi une coque en Alu.


----------



## Frodon (11 Novembre 2008)

kardamol a dit:


> tu parles d une réponse.
> 
> aides le vraiment plutot que de faire craore que tu sais quelque chose.
> 
> Je crois que tu sais rien et que tu te la joues.



[mode karadamol=ON <=> mode Troll=ON]
Tu parles d'un post. Tu ferais mieux de passer ton temps à des choses plus utile que de parler pour ne rien dire.

Je crois que n'as rien de mieux à faire et que tu viens t'amuser à troller ici pour passer le temps.
[/mode]


----------



## Agrippa II (11 Novembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Faudrait penser à arrêter de généraliser.
> Je ne tiens pas à défendre Apple plus que de raison, mais ce genre de raccourcis douteux à tendance à m'hérisser les poils. Ce n'est pas par ce que quelques MacBook blanc ont eut des soucis de fissures qu'il faut débarquer ici, sans rien connaître du sujet et affirmer bien fort que tous les macbook ont leur coque qui se fissure.
> J'ai un macbook blanc depuis près de  2 ans, je n'ai pas était particulièrement tendre avec lui et je n'ai aucun soucis de craquelure. Et je ne penses pas être le seul dans ce cas.
> 
> Donc halte au trollisme et à la propagande pas vrai.



Idem pour mon MacBook d'octobre 2007, aucune fissures.
Et puis souvent les rev B améliorent les choses (je l'ai vu avec l'Imac rev A de ma mère et le mien Rev B).
On peut parler de défauts de jeunesse.


----------



## Vigorex (11 Novembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Idem pour mon MacBook d'octobre 2007, aucune fissures.
> Et puis souvent les rev B améliorent les choses (je l'ai vu avec l'Imac rev A de ma mère et le mien Rev B).
> On peut parler de défauts de jeunesse.



Le mien d'octobre 2007 n'a rien non plus. Et je persiste à dire que c'est l'utilisation du propriétaire qui joue sur les "défauts" du MB blanc. J'ai toujours fais attention en fermant mon MB (sans en faire trop, il est pas en sucre non plus) et je n'ai jamais eu de problème. 

Il y'a 6 MB blancs dans ma classe, et il n'y en a qu'un qui a des problèmes de coque fissurée... 

C'est un de mes amis qui ferme son écran plus brusquement que les autres et... comme par hasard... sa coque est fendue.

Après vous me direz que tous ceux qui ont eu leur coque craquée ne sont pas des brutes... mais je vous répondrais que de prendre son MB à deux mains (bien que ça m'arrive très souvent de le saisir d'une main) et de fermer l'écran de manière à l'accompagner vers le clavier plutôt que de lui donner de la vitesse et attendre que l'energie cinétique fasse le reste, allongeront la vie de votre MB


----------



## Vigorex (11 Novembre 2008)

En revanche, je suis tout à fait d'accord pour dire que les aimants sont trop puissants sur les MB blancs! :rateau:


----------



## anthony62a (12 Novembre 2008)

je remonte un petit peu ce sujet pour preciser que ce problème est vraiment troooooop chiant, je ne pas rester longtemps sur le macbook et c'est insupportable, personne n'a d'idée?

merci


----------



## C3dr1c (12 Novembre 2008)

Pour le courant electrique ?
Branche ta rallonge sur un prise qui a bien la terre dessus (style dans les pieces d'eau) et c'est bon.
Sinon tu aura toujours cette sensation.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2008)

anthony62a a dit:


> je remonte un petit peu ce sujet pour preciser que ce problème est vraiment troooooop chiant, je ne pas rester longtemps sur le macbook et c'est insupportable, personne n'a d'idée?
> 
> merci



Achète toi un macbook blanc


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Personne n'a de soucis avec le rétro éclairage du clavier, dans une pièce éclairé le clavier reste allumé..


----------



## kertone (12 Novembre 2008)

Non pas moi mais par contre les touches du clavier ne sont pas droite.
C'est un motif assez valable pour me le faire changer (tous les accessoires ont été débalé + logiciel instalés) ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2008)

kertone a dit:


> Non pas moi mais par contre les touches du clavier ne sont pas droite.
> C'est un motif assez valable pour me le faire changer (tous les accessoires ont été débalé + logiciel instalés) ?



Franchement..... moi elles ne sont pas droites..... mais bon ! je m'en fout !

Elles fonctionnent et puis c'est tout... je pense que dans un an elle se seront remises droites à force de taper dessus


----------



## kertone (12 Novembre 2008)

ouai c'est ce que je me dit aussi mais bon quand tu classe 1200 t'es sensé avoir un MAC iréprochable


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Pouvez vous me dire pour ceux qui ont le macbook alu 2.4 si dans une pièce bien eclairé le clavier reste allumé ou pas. Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Pouvez vous me dire pour ceux qui ont le macbook alu 2.4 si dans une pièce bien eclairé le clavier reste allumé ou pas. Merci



Non


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Non


 

Faut que la source lumineuse soit bien en face quand même sinon ca marche mal


----------



## anthony62a (12 Novembre 2008)

non mais je ressens ça même quand il n'est pas branché et c'est vraiment pénible... aidez moi il n'y aurai pas une solution ? merci


----------



## sabsab (12 Novembre 2008)

Pour moi aussi le clavier reste allumé.
vous pensez que c'est un défaut ?
peut être il doit rester allumé ?


----------



## anthony62a (12 Novembre 2008)

sabsab a dit:


> Pour moi aussi le clavier reste allumé.
> vous pensez que c'est un défaut ?
> peut être il doit rester allumé ?



tu n'a rien compris poste ailleur, on ne parle pas d'un problème d'éclairage de clavier


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

sabsab a dit:


> Pour moi aussi le clavier reste allumé.
> vous pensez que c'est un défaut ?
> peut être il doit rester allumé ?


 
*Problème capteur de luminosité Macbook alu 2.4*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

anthony62a a dit:


> tu n'a rien compris poste ailleur, on ne parle pas d'un problème d'éclairage de clavier


 
Relis bien le titre du TOPIC  ...

Liste des problèmes du nouveau MacBook


----------



## sabsab (12 Novembre 2008)

anthony62a a dit:


> tu n'a rien compris poste ailleur, on ne parle pas d'un problème d'éclairage de clavier



ha bon on parle pourtant des problèmes du MacBook .


----------



## anthony62a (12 Novembre 2008)

sabsab a dit:


> ha bon on parle pourtant des problèmes du MacBook .



oui désolé autant pour moi, donc sinon j'ai ce problème de courant dans les mains quand je les approche du macbook et c'est chiant, personne n'a de solution?


----------



## Frodon (13 Novembre 2008)

anthony62a a dit:


> oui désolé autant pour moi, donc sinon j'ai ce problème de courant dans les mains quand je les approche du macbook et c'est chiant, personne n'a de solution?



Brancher à l'aide de la prise disposant de la terre (la grande rallonge) sur une prise correctement cablé à la terre.

Si ca n'est pas possible, pas de solution. Ce phénomène existe depuis toujours sur les machines à coque en aluminium, que ca soit sur les PowerBooks G4, les précédents MacBook Pro ou les actuels MacBooks.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

anthony62a a dit:


> oui désolé autant pour moi, donc sinon j'ai ce problème de courant dans les mains quand je les approche du macbook et c'est chiant, personne n'a de solution?


 

SAV APPLE


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (13 Novembre 2008)

*J'AI LES BOULES !!!!!!*

























 :evil:  :evil:  Au bout d'une semaine c'est FRANCHEMENT ABUSE !

J'ai téléphoné à la hotline, demain je le mène à un réparateur aggrée près de chez moi, j'espère que ça sera réparé d'ici samedi. J'en ai ABSOLUMENT besoin.


----------



## surfman06 (13 Novembre 2008)

C'est rien, comparez à mon macbookpro, après mes nuits d'insomnie, v'là le résultat =>




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Du coup, c'est ma hantisse pour le nouveau macbook ..............


----------



## C3dr1c (13 Novembre 2008)

Qu'est ce qui arrive aux touches ? Soulevées, cassées ... ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (13 Novembre 2008)

surfman06 a dit:


> C'est rien, comparez à mon macbookpro, après mes nuits d'insomnie, v'là le résultat =>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouai fin bon 1 semaine... J'ai peur dans 2 ans, je ferais comment pour savoir sur qu'elle touche je tappe ?


----------



## chupastar (14 Novembre 2008)

Mais comment vous faite pour e arriver là ?!  :affraid:


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Mais comment vous faite pour e arriver là ?!  :affraid:



Pied de biche


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (15 Novembre 2008)

Même pas non, c'est ça qui est un scandale. Je tappais tranquillement sur le clavier et la touche m'est restée collée au doigt. Résultat je le rerécupère pas avant Mardi/Mercredi.


----------



## surfman06 (15 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma part, je suis un gros fumeur et insomniaque. Et c'est dernier temps, je me suis assoupi
plus que d'habitude sur mbp d'ou les touches ont sautées. Il faut relativiser, ce n'est qu'un clavier et pour 150, le mbp est comme neuf. Par contre c'est sur que pour l'autre cas ce n'est pas normal, mais depuis quelques années les claviers sont de plus en plus fragile et si les touches commencent à sauter, il vaut mieux faire jouer la garantie, car c'est sur qu'une autre partira
rapidement (mauvais assemblage sans doute). C'est sur que c'est râlant au bout d'une semaine, mais une fois que le mainteneur a reçu le nouveau clavier, en 1 heure même pas c'est changé, et sur ces nouveaux portables encore moins vu la simplicité de démonter la machine comparé à l'ancien mbp. Tu y vas et t'attends sur place qu'ils le font, un peu de psychologie avec le tech et ça devrait le faire.:rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Novembre 2008)

Alors chez moi....

Soit quand la batterie arrive vers 2-3% l'écran prend une teinte un peu bleutée.
Soit de temps en temps l'écran prend une teinte un peu bleutée....

Etrange....
J'essaierai de vous faire une capture


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (17 Novembre 2008)

MB récupéré aujourd'hui, c'est le premier qu'il réparaient...


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (19 Novembre 2008)

Là ça commence sérieusement à me casser les couilles. La même touche vient de sauter. Retour encore SAV.


En regardant de plus près on dirait que c'est exactement la même cassure. Alors soit ils ont pas changé le clavier ce qui serait complètement con, soit y'a un problème au niveau de la taille dans l'aluminium qui fait que ça crée une faiblesse et que je suis condamné à changer de clavier tous les 2 jours. Dans les 2 cas, je suis maudit.


----------



## gautik94 (19 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Là ça commence sérieusement à me casser les couilles. La même touche vient de sauter. Retour encore SAV.
> 
> 
> En regardant de plus près on dirait que c'est exactement la même cassure. Alors soit ils ont pas changé le clavier ce qui serait complètement con, soit y'a un problème au niveau de la taille dans l'aluminium qui fait que ça crée une faiblesse et que je suis condamné à changer de clavier tous les 2 jours. Dans les 2 cas, je suis maudit.



je te plains !!! va d'abord engueuler le réparateur et viens ensuite nous raconter !!! 

ça me fait penser au jour ou on avait acheter de la mousse PU et que on nous avait pas fournit la pipette ! ca colle au doigt cette cochonnerie !!! bref je vous dis pas le lendemain au magasin !! le scandale


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (20 Novembre 2008)

gautik94 a dit:


> je te plains !!! va d'abord engueuler le réparateur et viens ensuite nous raconter !!!
> 
> ça me fait penser au jour ou on avait acheter de la mousse PU et que on nous avait pas fournit la pipette ! ca colle au doigt cette cochonnerie !!! bref je vous dis pas le lendemain au magasin !! le scandale



J'aime bien OSX, j'y suis habitué, et la machine en elle même m'est vraiment pratique, mais putain là ça commence à me chauffer. Je viens de la mener à la boite, d'après eux, ils ont changé le top case et le clavier backlighted... Seulement j'y crois pas du tout, la même touche qui casse avec exactement le même problème j'y crois pas. Ils vont "refaire" la même chose, et si ça repète encore je demanderais l'échange par apple.

C'est vraiment n'importe quoi quand même. :/


----------



## illuminati (20 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> J'aime bien OSX, j'y suis habitué, et la machine en elle même m'est vraiment pratique, mais putain là ça commence à me chauffer. Je viens de la mener à la boite, d'après eux, ils ont changé le top case et le clavier backlighted... Seulement j'y crois pas du tout, la même touche qui casse avec exactement le même problème j'y crois pas. Ils vont "refaire" la même chose, et si ça repète encore je demanderais l'échange par apple.
> 
> C'est vraiment n'importe quoi quand même. :/



Le jour sans fin !!!


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (21 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de le récupérer, ce coup ci elle avait gardé le bas de clavier pour me montrer qu'ils l'ont changé... On verra bien si ça tient. Le truc c'est que j'ai plus trop confiance dans mon clavier maintenant :/ Psychologiquement je suis bien refroidis ..


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (21 Novembre 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Je viens de le récupérer, ce coup ci elle avait gardé le bas de clavier pour me montrer qu'ils l'ont changé... On verra bien si ça tient. Le truc c'est que j'ai plus trop confiance dans mon clavier maintenant :/ Psychologiquement je suis bien refroidis ..



Tain, j'viens de remarquer qu'une des touches est légèrement de travers comme c'est le cas chez de nombreuses personnes ... Ca saoule... j'ai presque envie maintenant que ça se détache pour de bon et qu'ils changent le tout. :/


----------



## Riyan (21 Novembre 2008)

Hola a todos  bande de MACqueraux !!!!!!!!! jaja j'annonce j'entre en trombe !!! xD
je suis tout nouveaux en ce qui concerne 1) les forums, 2) mac !!
en effet je me suis décidé à acheter un mac portable (n'applaudissez pas, n'applaudissez pas !!!) mais je ne sais pas lekel choisir ! l'achat d'1 ordinateur étant un investissement (je suis étudiant) je ne voudrais surtout pas faire le mauvais choix ! c'est pourquoi je fais appel a vous, connaisseurs/connaisseuses de mac !!
voilà: mon choix serait le macBook, mais j'hesite entre le blanc et le gris (appelez-le comme vous voudrez lol)! mis a part la couleurs, si je comprends bien la difference se jour sur les performances des machines nest-ce pas?
quelle utilité vais-je en faire, me direz vous ! ? tres simple! travailler (tratrement texte, powerpoint etc), photomontage, musique, et aller s/ internet. mais rien de tout ce qui est jeu on line hyper poussés ! 
je ne voudrais surtout pas voir mon nouvel ordinateur ramer (rien de plus irritant). le macbook blanc a 1GO de memoire est-il suffisant?
- autre 'tite question: au lieu de rajouter de la memoire directement sur le mac, acheter un disk dur externe revient-il a la meme choz?

désolé pr ce roman. et merci de bien vouloir me repondre !! eh ben si on me repond pas eh ben je promet que ... jacheterai pas de mac !!! (ca cest de la menace !!!!)
thanks


----------



## Riyan (21 Novembre 2008)

*Hola a todos  bande de MACqueraux !!!!!!!!! jaja j'annonce j'entre en trombe !!! xD
je suis tout nouveaux en ce qui concerne 1) les forums, 2) mac !!
en effet je me suis décidé à acheter un mac portable (n'applaudissez pas, n'applaudissez pas !!!) mais je ne sais pas lekel choisir ! l'achat d'1 ordinateur étant un investissement (je suis étudiant) je ne voudrais surtout pas faire le mauvais choix ! c'est pourquoi je fais appel a vous, connaisseurs/connaisseuses de mac !!
voilà: mon choix serait le macBook, mais j'hesite entre le blanc et le gris (appelez-le comme vous voudrez lol)! mis a part la couleurs, si je comprends bien la difference se jour sur les performances des machines nest-ce pas?
quelle utilité vais-je en faire, me direz vous ! ? tres simple! travailler (tratrement texte, powerpoint etc), photomontage, musique, et aller s/ internet. mais rien de tout ce qui est jeu on line hyper poussés ! 
je ne voudrais surtout pas voir mon nouvel ordinateur ramer (rien de plus irritant). le macbook blanc a 1GO de memoire est-il suffisant?
- autre 'tite question: au lieu de rajouter de la memoire directement sur le mac, acheter un disk dur externe revient-il a la meme choz?

désolé pr ce roman. et merci de bien vouloir me repondre !! eh ben si on me repond pas eh ben je promet que ... jacheterai pas de mac !!! (ca cest de la menace !!!!)
thanks 		*


----------



## hermios (21 Novembre 2008)

Riyan a dit:


> *Hola a todos  bande de MACqueraux !!!!!!!!! jaja j'annonce j'entre en trombe !!! xD
> je suis tout nouveaux en ce qui concerne 1) les forums, 2) mac !!
> en effet je me suis décidé à acheter un mac portable (n'applaudissez pas, n'applaudissez pas !!!) mais je ne sais pas lekel choisir ! l'achat d'1 ordinateur étant un investissement (je suis étudiant) je ne voudrais surtout pas faire le mauvais choix ! c'est pourquoi je fais appel a vous, connaisseurs/connaisseuses de mac !!
> voilà: mon choix serait le macBook, mais j'hesite entre le blanc et le gris (appelez-le comme vous voudrez lol)! mis a part la couleurs, si je comprends bien la difference se jour sur les performances des machines nest-ce pas?
> ...



Ecrire en rouge et en gras n'est pas respectueux des conventions de politesse sur un forum. De plus, tu n'es pas dans le bon topic, ensuite, tu sembles bien exalté...
Je te réponds rapidos: 
si tu fais de la musique, la prise FW est utile pour toi, prends le blanc et rajoute sde la ram


----------



## surfman06 (21 Novembre 2008)

Le rouge devrait être banni, des messages, ça agresse .....


----------



## Riyan (21 Novembre 2008)

:S ! je suis désolé pr le rouge !! comme je lai ecrit ds mon 1er com, je suis tout nouveaux en ce qui concerne les forums , par consequent je ne savais pas!
ui lol! du coup GT bien exalté car c tt nouveaux pour moi etc etc.. dsl de vous avoir agressé !!! LOL


----------



## Mat's Book (22 Novembre 2008)

Pour le problème de sensation, prenez des gants  genre chauffeur de taxi, mettez vous en chemise et l'oreillette bluetooth, ça vous ira très bien, et vous ne risquerez plus de rendre votre femme ultra tendue (comme un string j'ai envi de dire... m'enfin, je me retiendrais, ça ne restera qu'une parenthèse hein ).


Pour les Pixel mort... j'croyais que les Macbook ALU était doté d'un écran LED et non plus LCD ... se qui implique que si un pixel est mort, c'est toute la ligne qu'est mort 


Et pour finir... faite comme sur la vidéo que j'ai trouvé sur ce post ou un post similaire, placé un papier dur sous la parti penchée, et appuyez sur l'autre coté pour rééquilibrer ça, de toute façon, avec le temps les touches se remetterons droite. Je vous rappel que les Macbook Blanc aussi les touches Fonction du haut était penché.


Et pour refinir, bonne nuit :bebe:


----------



## chim (22 Novembre 2008)

Riyan a dit:


> :S ! je suis désolé pr le rouge !! comme je lai ecrit ds mon 1er com, je suis tout nouveaux en ce qui concerne les forums , par consequent je ne savais pas!
> *ui lol! du coup GT bien exalté car c tt nouveaux pour moi etc etc.. dsl de vous avoir agressé* !!! LOL



Evite d'employer le style SMS dans tes prochains posts, on n'aime pas trop ça ici...

Pour répondre à ta question, si tu as déjà du matériel qui se branche en FW, prends un macbook blanc, mais sinon, un macbook alu fera l'affaire. Si tu ne veux pas le voir ramer, ajoute de la RAM (c'est le cas de le dire), et choisis une capacité de DD en conséquence.


----------



## MrFlash (22 Novembre 2008)

Dans le silence total, entendez vous un petit "clic" qui semble venir du disque dur ? assez régulièrement tout de même.


----------



## Frodon (22 Novembre 2008)

Mat's Book a dit:


> Pour les Pixel mort... j'croyais que les Macbook ALU était doté d'un écran LED et non plus LCD ... se qui implique que si un pixel est mort, c'est toute la ligne qu'est mort



Ah bon? C'est nouveau ca... Tu as une sources pour confirmer tes dires, car perso j'ai vu des pixels morts isolés sur plusieurs écrans LED déjà, y compris sur des MacBook Alu mais aussi sur des PCs.

Et pour ce que je connais de la technologie LED je ne vois pas pourquoi toute la ligne serait morte... Le LED ca reste du LCD. Je penses que tu confonds LED avec OLED, qui n'a rien à voir. Le premier est une technologie de rétro-éclairage des écran LCDs, le deuxième est une technologie concurrente du LCD qui est encore très peu utilisée sur les écrans de moyenne/grande taille.

Le MacBook est équipé d'un écran LCD avec la technologie de rétroéclairage LED.


----------



## macnaute (22 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Dans le silence total, entendez vous un petit "clic" qui semble venir du disque dur ? assez régulièrement tout de même.



J'ai mon Macbook depuis le 5/11 et depuis dimanche dernier à peu près, j'ai remarqué ce bruit... mais c'est assez aléatoire : il y a des journées entières où je n'entends rien, et un soir, où je ne suis que quelques minutes devant l'ordi et pof... énervant à la longue. Je voulais déjà aller chez mon APR mais n'en ai pas encore eu le temps... en attendant de voir si quelqu'un en parle sur MacGe


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)

macnaute a dit:


> J'ai mon Macbook depuis le 5/11 et depuis dimanche dernier à peu près, j'ai remarqué ce bruit... mais c'est assez aléatoire : il y a des journées entières où je n'entends rien, et un soir, où je ne suis que quelques minutes devant l'ordi et pof... énervant à la longue. Je voulais déjà aller chez mon APR mais n'en ai pas encore eu le temps... en attendant de voir si quelqu'un en parle sur MacGe


 

Le mien aussi fait ce bruit de temps en temps, mais je pense que c'est tout à fait normal...


----------



## macnaute (22 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Le mien aussi fait ce bruit de temps en temps, mais je pense que c'est tout à fait normal...



C'est plutôt énervant à la longue et je pense que ce n'est pas acceptable pour un ordi à ce prix ! Je ferai mon enquête et verrai bien ce que l'APR dira... car problème, je vais avoir du mal à le prouver puisque c'est aléatoire.


----------



## Riyan (22 Novembre 2008)

trés bien! d'aurénavant j'écrirai à la maniere académique !! 
en tous cas merci à tous ceux qui ont pri la peine de me répondre (c'est à dire vous 2 !!!!!)

SHIM >> ta reponse maide beaucoup (et je t'en remercie) car je ne my conais pas énormément (pour ne pas dire autre chose) en informatique ! tu m'as aidé en me précisant ce qu'il fallait pour que la machine soit efficace! thannnnnnnnnnnks !!


----------



## Frodon (22 Novembre 2008)

macnaute a dit:


> C'est plutôt énervant à la longue et je pense que ce n'est pas acceptable pour un ordi à ce prix ! Je ferai mon enquête et verrai bien ce que l'APR dira... car problème, je vais avoir du mal à le prouver puisque c'est aléatoire.



L'entends tu toujours (plus ou moins régulièrement) si tu désactives l'option "Suspendre dès que possible l'activité du ou des disques durs" dans les préférences "Économiseur d'énergie"???

Si cela fait disparaître ce phénomène, alors c'est que cela est parfaitement normal. Le bruit survenant alors quand les têtes de lecture se rangent lorsque le disque n'est pas solicité. Le rangement des têtes de lecture produisent un bruit est plus ou moins fort suivant les marques de disque dur, mais il y a toujours un léger bruit dans ce cas, et cela est normal.


----------



## Riyan (22 Novembre 2008)

" 





chim a dit:


> Pour répondre à ta question, si tu as déjà du matériel qui se branche en FW, prends un macbook blanc, mais sinon, un macbook alu fera l'affaire. Si tu ne veux pas le voir ramer, ajoute de la RAM (c'est le cas de le dire), et choisis une capacité de DD en conséquence.


 "

trés bien! d'aurénavant j'écrirai à la maniere académique !! 
en tous cas merci à tous ceux qui ont pri la peine de me répondre (c'est à dire vous 2 !!!!!)

SHIM >> ta reponse maide beaucoup (et je t'en remercie) car je ne my conais pas énormément (pour ne pas dire autre chose) en informatique ! tu m'as aidé en me précisant ce qu'il fallait pour que la machine soit efficace! thannnnnnnnnnnks !!


----------



## C3dr1c (22 Novembre 2008)

Par contre Riyan si tu pouvais éditer tes post au lieu d'en créer a chaque fois pour répéter ce serai cool, parce que ca fait 2 fois que tu fais 2 reponses qui sont les memes !
merci bien


----------



## Riyan (22 Novembre 2008)

je voulais demander aussi:
>>> que l'on mette de la memoire directement sur l'ordi lors de l'achat, ou que l'on en ajoute grace à 1 disque dur externe .. cela revient à la meme chose j'imagine non ?


----------



## Riyan (22 Novembre 2008)

LOL C3dric! je m'excuse encore une fois!! c'est le métier qui rentre !!!!!!!!!!!
en effet je me suis rendu compte que je postais  plusieurs le meme comentaire! je m'excuse aupres des cyber gens !!!
(vous allez finir par me cyber-lapider !!)


----------



## LeProf (22 Novembre 2008)

Riyan a dit:


> je voulais demander aussi:
> >>> que l'on mette de la memoire directement sur l'ordi lors de l'achat, ou que l'on en ajoute grace à 1 disque dur externe .. cela revient à la meme chose j'imagine non ?



Ta question est ambigue dans les termes employés. Ne confonds-tu pas mémoire vive et mémoire de stockage (mémoire de masse c'est à dire disque dur) ?

La mémoire vive est une barette de mémoire où se "charge en mémoire" le système d'exploitation (mac OS X) au démarrage de l'ordinateur, puis toutes les applications que tu ouvres et enfin, les fichiers que tu utilises (document texte, vidéo, fichier sons, etc....). Plus tu auras de mémoire, plus tu pourras lancer d'application sans gros ralentissement du système et/ou plus tu pourras ouvrir/utiliser de gros fichier.

Le disque dur est une mémoire de masse qui permet le stockage de la même chose mais pas en dynamique, c'est pour le long terme. Plus ton disque dur sera de taille/capacité importante, plus tu pourras stocker de fichiers sur ton ordi (programme, vidéo, audio, etc...)

Dans les 2 cas, tu peux si tu achètes ton mac sur l'applestore configurer les 2, mais tout le monde te dira que pour la mémoire vive, apple est relativement cher et mieux vaut le faire soit même. Surtout que depuis l'imac et les macbook, l'utilisateur peut le faire sans faire sauter la garantie.

Pour le DD, tu peux aussi si tu veux le faire toi-même pour la même raison évoquée ci-dessus.

J'ai essayé d'être succinct et espère t'avoir répondu, sinon n'hésite pas à poser des questions.

PS: par contre, pour toutes tes questions, ouvres plutôt un autre post pour pas que celui-ci dérive, par exemple dans "switch et conseil d'achat".
Ici,  le sujet concerne les problèmes du nouveau macbook alu.


----------



## legascon (22 Novembre 2008)

macnaute a dit:


> C'est plutôt énervant à la longue et je pense que ce n'est pas acceptable pour un ordi à ce prix ! Je ferai mon enquête et verrai bien ce que l'APR dira... car problème, je vais avoir du mal à le prouver puisque c'est aléatoire.



Le support d'Apple semble considérer un cliqueti comme un bruit normal. Si ton mac fonctionne correctement, il n'y a donc pas de raison de s'inquiéter de ces cliquetis.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/8800.html


----------



## Riyan (22 Novembre 2008)

LeProf a dit:


> Ta question est ambigue dans les termes employés. Ne confonds-tu pas mémoire vive et mémoire de stockage (mémoire de masse c'est à dire disque dur) ?
> 
> La mémoire vive est une barette de mémoire où se "charge en mémoire" le système d'exploitation (mac OS X) au démarrage de l'ordinateur, puis toutes les applications que tu ouvres et enfin, les fichiers que tu utilises (document texte, vidéo, fichier sons, etc....). Plus tu auras de mémoire, plus tu pourras lancer d'application sans gros ralentissement du système et/ou plus tu pourras ouvrir/utiliser de gros fichier.
> 
> ...




wow wow wow !! merci X 1000 "Le prof" ! ton explication a été perspicace! ça m'a trop éclairé ! C'est pas pour rien que tu t'appelle "LEPROF" toi, non? !!!! jajajaj ! au nom de l'humouuuuuuuur !! (un peu d'humour dans ce monde de brutes ne fait pas de mal les gens !!)
voilà en fait quand je parlais de "memoire" je me référais à la mémoire du disk dur! mais tu as parfaitement repondu a ma question. en effet je trouve aussi qu'il est plus rentable de m'hacheter un disq dur externe !
merci beaucoup pour ton explication au sujet des 2 types de memoires (memoire vive et m.de masse). je comprends mieux !

merkii le prof !!

Riyan quitte ce salon en homme nouveaux !!!!


----------



## Nitiel (22 Novembre 2008)

Vous avez vue tous les problèmes des possesseurs du mbp unibody, on dirait que apple a soigner plus sont macbook que sont macbook pro. Moi qui compter prendre un macbook pro, beh j'ai bien fais de prendre le macbook car il parfait ! Et vous vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## macnaute (27 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> L'entends tu toujours (plus ou moins régulièrement) si tu désactives l'option "Suspendre dès que possible l'activité du ou des disques durs" dans les préférences "Économiseur d'énergie"???
> 
> Si cela fait disparaître ce phénomène, alors c'est que cela est parfaitement normal. Le bruit survenant alors quand les têtes de lecture se rangent lorsque le disque n'est pas solicité. Le rangement des têtes de lecture produisent un bruit est plus ou moins fort suivant les marques de disque dur, mais il y a toujours un léger bruit dans ce cas, et cela est normal.



En fait, "suspendre dès que possible..." n'était activé que dans la configuration concernant un fonctionnement sur batterie... or je l'entendais encore à l'instant lorsque j'étais sur le secteur. Bon maintenant j'ai désactivé la chose dans les 2 cas de figure... je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## macnaute (13 Décembre 2008)

Pour info, le bruit s'est fait plus discret et plus aléatoire, mais à l'instant même, lorsqu'on est vraiment dans le calme du matin... on l'entend, et le disque n'est pas forcément en veille.


----------



## julie3000 (13 Décembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Les pixels morts sa existe depuis que les écrans LCDs existe.
> 
> Et sauf si un nouveau procédé de fabrication est découvert pour garantir à 100% qu'aucun écran LCD produit n'ai de pixel mort, il y aura toujours quelques exemplaires d'écran avec des pixels morts, que ca soit dans les séries et machines produites par le passées ou celle produites dans l'avenir.
> 
> Donc oui toutes séries de production d'un écran LCD, que ca soit ceux des MacBook ou n'importe quels autres écran, sont susceptible d'avoir des exemplaires produit avec quelques pixels mort. Et ca n'est pas prêt de changer.



Bonjour

J ai acheté mon MB il y a deux jours et je crois avoir ce souci de pixel mort, est ce que ça correspond à des especes de trous dans les lettres ? Tu dis qu'ils n ont pas tous ça, est ce que tu penses que je peux aller changer mon MB car je me sert énormément de l ordi pour écrire et cet histoire de pixel m'est très désagréable, merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Frodon (13 Décembre 2008)

julie3000 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J ai acheté mon MB il y a deux jours et je crois avoir ce souci de pixel mort, est ce que ça correspond à des especes de trous dans les lettres ? Tu dis qu'ils n ont pas tous ça, est ce que tu penses que je peux aller changer mon MB car je me sert énormément de l ordi pour écrire et cet histoire de pixel m'est très désagréable, merci pour ta réponse



Si tu l'as acheté par correspondance ou à la FNAC ou dans un autre magasin ayant un délai de retour pour non satisfaction, tu peux sans problème le faire changer.


----------



## chupastar (13 Décembre 2008)

julie3000 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J ai acheté mon MB il y a deux jours et je crois avoir ce souci de pixel mort, est ce que ça correspond à des especes de trous dans les lettres ? Tu dis qu'ils n ont pas tous ça, est ce que tu penses que je peux aller changer mon MB car je me sert énormément de l ordi pour écrire et cet histoire de pixel m'est très désagréable, merci pour ta réponse



Ca ma paraît étrange ton histoire de "trous", car en pixel mort c'est juste un poit noir ou de couleur et c'est vraiment très petit... Et en général c'est un pixel isolé, ça ne se retrouve pas sur toutes les lettres...


----------



## agamemnon (17 Décembre 2008)

Pour ma part, je viens de recevoir mon MB Alu et je le trouve bien mignon mais le bruit que fait le trackpad me paraît désagréable. Est-ce aussi le cas sur le vôtre? Avec mon MB Blanc c'était beaucoup plus silencieux.


----------



## chupastar (17 Décembre 2008)

agamemnon a dit:


> Pour ma part, je viens de recevoir mon MB Alu et je le trouve bien mignon mais le bruit que fait le trackpad me paraît désagréable. Est-ce aussi le cas sur le vôtre? Avec mon MB Blanc c'était beaucoup plus silencieux.



Idem.


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Décembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Idem.



Tiens, si ça vous intéresse, j'ai une solution pour les trackpad bruyants des nouveaux MacBook.
Il suffit de découper *une petite plaque de mousse* (ou matière équivalente), du type de celle qui est entre l'écran et le clavier quand votre Mac est neuf. 
_1mm d'épaisseur max je pense, à voir en fonction de la souplesse de la matière._

Vous placez cette petite plaque aux bonnes dimensions (environ 10x10 je dirais à vue d'oeil...) *sous la batterie*, à l'emplacement "carré" (Cf. photo ci-joint). 







Ensuite, il suffit de replacer la batterie à sa place (assurez vous que la mousse ne soit pas "trop" épaisse non plus...), et de refermez le capot ! 

Testez votre clic de trackpad, et dites-moi ce que vous en pensez !   

... si ça marche pour vous, comme pour moi, envoyez les coups de boules, héhé !


----------



## sabsab (18 Décembre 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Tiens, si ça vous intéresse, j'ai une solution pour les trackpad bruyants des nouveaux MacBook.
> Il suffit de découper *une petite plaque de mousse* (ou matière équivalente), du type de celle qui est entre l'écran et le clavier quand votre Mac est neuf.
> _1mm d'épaisseur max je pense, à voir en fonction de la souplesse de la matière._
> 
> ...


Une très bonne idée, mais j'ai une question , Et si jamais la mousse chauffe au contacte de la batterie ?


----------



## agamemnon (18 Décembre 2008)

J'avoue partager la crainte de sabsab, surtout que le hardware et moi, ça fait trois. :rose:


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Décembre 2008)

sabsab a dit:


> Une très bonne idée, mais j'ai une question , Et si jamais la mousse chauffe au contacte de la batterie ?



Bonne question : néanmoins, je pense que si ta batterie chauffe au point d'attaquer la mousse (ou la matière "absorbante" de ton choix...), elle fera d'autres dégâts par ailleurs ! 

Il ne me semble pas que les batteries aient une "chauffe énorme", par exemple en comparaison des processeurs, etc. :mouais: 
Mais je me trompe peut-être... Qu'en dites-vous ?  

En tout cas, le clic est* nettement* plus silencieux !


----------



## blwited (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un macbook (et ouais vista m'a complétement converti ) et je viens de le recevoir. 

J'aimerai simplement savoir une chose : est-ce que c'est normal d'entendre un petit grésillement en continu ? J'ai l'impression que ça vient du ventilo, mais pas sûr :s

C'est super embêtant et je trouve personne qui en parle ! 

Pour info il s'agit de l'un des derniers modèles, le 2.0 Ghz argent ... 

Merci !


----------



## sabsab (18 Décembre 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Bonne question : néanmoins, je pense que si ta batterie chauffe au point d'attaquer la mousse (ou la matière "absorbante" de ton choix...), elle fera d'autres dégâts par ailleurs !
> 
> Il ne me semble pas que les batteries aient une "chauffe énorme", par exemple en comparaison des processeurs, etc. :mouais:
> Mais je me trompe peut-être... Qu'en dites-vous ?
> ...


il faut attendre les retours d'expériences alors


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

blwited a dit:


> Pour info il s'agit de l'un des derniers modèles, le 2.0 Ghz *argent* ...
> 
> Merci !



Non, c'est de l'aluminium, Apple ne fait pas encore des ordi en argent. Déjà qu'on se plaint du prix, je vous raconte pas si apple utilisait des métaux précieux.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Non, c'est de l'aluminium, Apple ne fait pas encore des ordi en argent. Déjà qu'on se plaint du prix, je vous raconte pas si apple utilisait des métaux précieux.



Ah c'est pas de l'argent


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ah c'est pas de l'argent



Et non, mais pour le keynote de janvier, on parle d'une série limitée: le macbook pro en fonte.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et non, mais pour le keynote de janvier, on parle d'une série limitée: le macbook pro en fonte.



En fonte ultra légère


----------



## iPablo (19 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et non, mais pour le keynote de janvier, on parle d'une série limitée: le macbook pro en fonte.



Moi pour me faire un MacBook en fonte j'ai juste à faire fondre mon radiateur ou une plaque d'égout, je lui donne une forme, un coup de pinceau je met les entrailles de mon iBook G4 et puis voila


----------



## blwited (19 Décembre 2008)

J'ai même vu qu'il existait une version "plaquée or" du macbook pro... Ca fait un peu laid 

Enfin bref, ça résout pas mon problème ! C'est normal qu'un ventilo fasse un bruit de grésillement ? Merci de m'éclairer je trouve ça louche pour une machine Apple ^^


----------



## guilio_19 (20 Décembre 2008)

sabsab a dit:


> Une très bonne idée, mais j'ai une question , Et si jamais la mousse chauffe au contacte de la batterie ?




La batterie des macbook est une litium-polymère et je crois avoir lu que c'était les batteries qui chauffaient le moins et avait des capacités à être compacté plus importantes que les autres.


----------



## iPablo (20 Décembre 2008)

blwited a dit:


> J'ai même vu qu'il existait une version "plaquée or" du macbook pro... Ca fait un peu laid
> 
> Enfin bref, ça résout pas mon problème ! C'est normal qu'un ventilo fasse un bruit de grésillement ? Merci de m'éclairer je trouve ça louche pour une machine Apple ^^



Mon iBook G4 fait le meme bruit mais je sais pas trop si c'est le ventillo ou le disque dur.....Vu que je n''ai pas encore mon MacBook alu, je peux pas aller beaucoup plus loin que sa dsl


----------



## blwited (20 Décembre 2008)

Merci, en fait je suis allé voir dans un magasin pour "écouter" (oui je sais, imaginez la scène, c'est assez burlesque^^) des autres macbook alu, et ils ne font pas de bruit comme le mien... Je suis allé dans un magasin apple, mais bon on m'a dit que c'était pas un problème "référencé" par apple, donc pas possible de le faire réparer...Ils m'ont conseillé d'appeler directement le sav national, que je pourrai leur expliquer mon problème pour peut-être bénéficier d'un "dépannage"...
Moi qui croyais que le légendaire SAV apple assurait ça commence bien !


----------



## brye (20 Décembre 2008)

blwited,
j'ai le meme problème, dans le silence j'enttend aussi mon disque dur. j'ai fait comme toi j'ai été "écouter" dans un magasin, rien, mais bon il y avait du monde et de la musique.... j'ai ramené mon macbook chez mon vendeur, qui après l'avoir gardé un journée m'a dit que c'était normal.....
faiut mettre un disque flash.
+++


----------



## benjitrial (20 Décembre 2008)

Salut
Moi je viens référencer un problème qui commence à persister et le sav ne peux rien faire je m'explique.

J'ai acheté le macbook alu "entrée" de gamme je l'allume il démarre magnifique ...
Après quelques heures d'utilisation ce dernier plante lorsque j'essaye de le démarrer , il ne reconnait pas le disque dur(pour lui il n'y en a pas).

je le remmène au sav sauf que chez eux aucun problème, je le récupere et de nouveau il  a le même problème.

J'essaye de réinstaller le système au cas où, apres quelques essais(car l'ordinateur ne reconnaissait pas le disque dur) j'arrive à installer mac os X puis de nouveau le même problème.

je le remmène donc au sav apres plus d'une semaine de sav ils me le rendent avec un disque dur neuf ,Je suis heureux je redémarre l'ordi pour installer mac os X et de nouveau il ne reconnait pas le disque dur ...

je le ramène au sav et de nouveau le problème ne se fait pas voir au près du sav... donc pour eux il est sain pas de problème... 

ils l'ont quand même repris et la il est au sav ...

Est ce que quelqu'un a eu le même problème? Est ce que quelqu'un a une idée? 


merci d'avance.


----------



## iPablo (20 Décembre 2008)

zut et moi qui vient juste de demander si le probleme touchait aussi les nouveaux MacBook...
Oui, il y a eu pas mal de cas similaires,mais tu es le premier que je rencontre à avoir ce problème sur un MacBook alu....Les autres cas était sur des MacBook blanc de début 2007 si ma mémoire est bonne...
Le disque dur est mort mais logiquement, après qu'il ai été remplacé tout aurait du rentrer dans l'ordre.... tu es le premier cas que je vois aussi pour ça.
Peut être que le problème vient aussi en parti de ton ordinateur et là, ce serait pas de chance ettu devrait le changer....
Je peux pas t'en dire plus voilà.


----------



## benjitrial (20 Décembre 2008)

merci pour ta réponse j'espere que le sav arriveras a faire quelquechose de concret je commence a bouillir et ils me disent qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire tant qu'il n'ohnt pas le pb chez eux donc autrement dis si jamais il ne plante pas chez eux je ne suispas certain d'avoir un ordi qui foinctionne un jour et dire que pour moii mac etait solide...


----------



## iPablo (20 Décembre 2008)

Mac est une bonne marque mais il y a quelques défauts c'est tout. Tout les mac ne sont pas comme ça. Bon j'avoue certaines fois Apple se foue de toi mais bon tu t'y habitu et c'est pas souvent


----------



## blwited (20 Décembre 2008)

Brye > moi je pense que ça vient de mon ventilo, et j'ai "résolu" le problème à la russe : en "tapant au cul"... y'a plus du tout de bruit, mais ça a tendance à revenir quand je le manipule. Je pense que c'est un problème lié au transport, le livreur a probablement dû faire tomber le colis...ou un truc dans le genre. Bref, pour le moment c'est cool, il est silencieux, et ses perfs ne semblent pas altérée... Je touche du bois !


----------



## lorpheon (21 Décembre 2008)

blwited a dit:


> Merci, en fait je suis allé voir dans un magasin pour "écouter" (oui je sais, imaginez la scène, c'est assez burlesque^^) des autres macbook alu, et ils ne font pas de bruit comme le mien... Je suis allé dans un magasin apple, mais bon on m'a dit que c'était pas un problème "référencé" par apple, donc pas possible de le faire réparer...Ils m'ont conseillé d'appeler directement le sav national, que je pourrai leur expliquer mon problème pour peut-être bénéficier d'un "dépannage"...
> Moi qui croyais que le légendaire SAV apple assurait ça commence bien !



Tiens nous au courant ;-), moi aussi depuis quelques jours j'ai remarqué que le ventilo du milieu faisait un petit bruit de "rasoir".
Mais bon comme je serais bientôt en exam, je ne peux pas me permettre de laisser le portable au sav, j'espère quand même qu'apple considère cela comme un problème compris dans la garantie ...


----------



## blwited (24 Décembre 2008)

lorpheon a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant ;-), moi aussi depuis quelques jours j'ai remarqué que le ventilo du milieu faisait un petit bruit de "rasoir".
> Mais bon comme je serais bientôt en exam, je ne peux pas me permettre de laisser le portable au sav, j'espère quand même qu'apple considère cela comme un problème compris dans la garantie ...



Bon je confirme, le bruit a totalement disparu depuis que je l'ai démonté/remonté, je pense qu'il devait y avoir comme un frottement du ventilo contre quelquechose, ptetre dû à une mauvais manipulation de la part du transporteur...

Dans tous les cas j'ai envoyé un mail au sav d'apple pour savoir si le problème était connu, toujours pas de réponse, je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai des news !


----------



## lorpheon (24 Décembre 2008)

En fait maintenant que tu me parle d'une mauvaise manipulation du transporteur c'est fort probable, je m'explique, mon 1er macbook que j'ai recu il y a 1 mois avait des problèmes au niveau des touches donc j'ai demandé un échange standard étant donné que j'étais encore pendant le délai d'1 semaine mais la livraison c'était passé impeccablement d'après mon père (j'étais au cours) le livreur était très poli et tout mon père lui a mm filé a pourboire.

Pour la livraison de la 2ieme machine (celle que j'ai devant moi pour le moment), c'était un peu différent, la livraison avait encore lieu un vendredi  (donc j'étais encore au cours ) et c'est donc mon père qui a attendu le colis et qui me la raconté. Le mec de chez UPS a débarqué vers 1 heure environ a déposé le colis, a dit que tout était ok... puis il est directement repartit sans même demander une signature (obligatoire je crois) pendant que mon père allait chercher un petit pourboire   Bizarre, c'est seulement qu'après quand je suis rentré que j'ai vu que la boîte en carton d'UPS était déchiré sur la face avant. Etait-ce 1 simple accident, le livreur a t'il voulu voir ce qui s'y trouvait. Bref on ne le saura jamais, mais j'ai vité ouvert mon macbook et il n'y avait pas de problème apparant donc j'ai vite oublié cette histoire.


----------



## chupastar (24 Décembre 2008)

J'ai vu le contenu du camion UPS lors de la livraison de mon dernier MacBook, il y avait une quinzaine de cartons éparpillés dans l'énorme coffre arrière, je ne vous raconte pas ce qu'il doit se passer à chaque virage, ça doit valdinguer de gauche à droite, et pour peu que le chauffeur soit un peu chauffard...


----------



## bedrock07 (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour j'ai acheté mon nouveau Macbook unibody le 3/11/08 soit quelques jours après sa sortie.

Depuis ce matin la batterie du MB ne se charge plus. (le voyant sur l'aimant du chargeur ne s'allume plus)

J'essaye un autre chargeur cet a-m et vous tiens au courant.

L'un d'entre vous a-t-il rencontré le même pb avec cette mouture 2008 du Macbook ?


----------



## macnaute (6 Janvier 2009)

macnaute a dit:


> Pour info, le bruit s'est fait plus discret et plus aléatoire, mais à l'instant même, lorsqu'on est vraiment dans le calme du matin... on l'entend, et le disque n'est pas forcément en veille.



Serait-ce la solution du cliquetis ?

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009-01-06/#17703

il est vrai que j'ai Growl d'installé !


----------



## Filob (6 Janvier 2009)

J'ai eu le fameux soucis de grésillement dont vous parlez, en fait comme si le ventillo cognais a chaque passage de ses pales sur un petit bout de plastoc.

Je m'en suis rendue compte 1h après avoir installé mon macbook flambant neuf, les boules pour un switch :s

Je n'ai pas attendu j'ai direct appelé le SAV, ils n'ont pas moufté j'ai demandé un échange, standard, et en plus a conserver le macbook actuel en attendant le nouveau.

Le nouveau, que j'ai depuis plus d'un mois, n'a jamais fait ce barouf, donc je vous conseil un échange standard si il est encore temps, car vu qu'ils n'ont pas discuté à mon avis ce n'est pas "anodin", je pense surtout à une usure précoce si l'ordi surchauffe car ses ventillo sont ralentis.

Voilà mon experience


----------



## kaaleo (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Alors comme tout débutant qui se respecte je suis persuadé que je ne suis pas dans le bon topic, qu'il en existe un autre que j aurais pas vu et donc je m excuse par avance...:rose:

Si je viens sur ce forum c'est parce que depuis quelques temps je trouve que mon macbook chauffe pas mal et particulièrement la carte air port, en moyenne 75°C qd je surf sur internet (firefox) et le CPU en moyenne a 70° avec des activités peu couteuse normalement. J ai changé de naviguateur (Opera et Safari) pour verifier si ca venait de ça et mm probleme.. Ce qui est etrange c'est que je n ai pas une conso enorme du processeur avec firefox (50% du CPU) dc pourquoi se met il a chauffé comme ca??

J ai lu pas mal de forum sur ce sujet de surchauffe et bcp se sont apercu qu'une impression etait lancée et dc pompait le processeur.. j'ai donc verifié et c'est pas mon cas et plus largement j ai verifié si une appli pompait le processeur et c'est pas le cas!! 

Mon mac a 6mois et je l ai acheté au canada (a titre informatif) 
config: 2,1Ghz Intel C2D 
1Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Carte air port: AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x88)
parametre regionaux: USA

Bref j ai un peu peur qu il lache... j y suis attaché maintenant  Help!!


----------



## kaaleo (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Alors comme tout débutant qui se respecte je suis persuadé que je ne suis pas dans le bon topic, qu'il en existe un autre que j aurais pas vu et donc je m excuse par avance...:rose:

Si je viens sur ce forum c'est parce que depuis quelques temps je trouve que mon macbook chauffe pas mal et particulièrement la carte air port, en moyenne 75°C qd je surf sur internet (firefox) et le CPU en moyenne a 70° avec des activités peu couteuse normalement. J ai changé de naviguateur (Opera et Safari) pour verifier si ca venait de ça et mm probleme.. Ce qui est etrange c'est que je n ai pas une conso enorme du processeur avec firefox (50% du CPU) dc pourquoi se met il a chauffé comme ca??

J ai lu pas mal de forum sur ce sujet de surchauffe et bcp se sont apercu qu'une impression etait lancée et dc pompait le processeur.. j'ai donc verifié et c'est pas mon cas et plus largement j ai verifié si une appli pompait le processeur et c'est pas le cas!! 

Mon mac a 6mois et je l ai acheté au canada (a titre informatif) 
config: 2,1Ghz Intel C2D 
1Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Carte air port: AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x88)
parametre regionaux: USA

Bref j ai un peu peur qu il lache... j y suis attaché maintenant  Help!!


----------



## Ukhy (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vous signale un petit soucis sur mon Macbook Unibody 2,4ghz, solutionné en un appel à l'AppleCare. 

Je vous explique: mon Macbook n'est que très rarement arrêté car je le laisse en veille tout le temps. Il y a environ un mois, je le ferme pour le laisser en veille et après une dizaine de seconde, j'entend le lecteur superdrive qui fait du bruit (le même bruit que quant on appuie sur le bouton eject et qu'il n'y a pas de disc) et en même temps le logo Pomme clignote brièvement 2-3 fois. Je me dis que c'est pas normal comme truc et je compte vérifier si il est fermé entièrement quand juste avant de le toucher, il recommence ses clignotements et le bruit. Je l'ouvre, sort du mode veille, essaye 2-3 applications qui fonctionnement bien, insert un CD qu'il me lit parfaitement, vérifie la touche "Eject" et le referme pour entrer en mode veille. Et là, au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, il recommence ses cligotement et bruit et ça toute les 10 secondes environ. J'essaie un redémarrage et aucune amélioration. 

Je contacte l'AppleCare et leur explique le problème. Ils me font faire quelques manips et m'explique que ça doit provenir de la gestion de l'alimentation, il me l'on fait réinitialiser et le problème à disparu. Il me dit que si j'ai à nouveau ce problème, il faudra qu'il fasse un petit tour au SAV mais pour l'instant pas de récidive. Est-ce que quelqu'un a également eu ce petit problème?

Merci


----------



## Ukhy (31 Janvier 2009)

Et sinon j'ai moi aussi les touches F qui ne sont pas très plate!


----------



## fairway (7 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon MB Alu 2.0ghz depuis lundi.
Je trouve les couleurs un peu fade et l'ecran plus mat que dans les souvenirs que j'en avais.

Dans les préférences du moniteur, je n'ai rien trouvé pour régler la couleur. Juste la resolution (qui est à 1280x800) et la luminosité que j'ai mis au maximum.


----------



## Cybry (7 Février 2009)

Fairway, je te conseille d'essayer ça : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=594528.

Des profils faits avec des sondes de calibration, il y en a au moins un pour chacun des types d'écran qu'on trouve dans les macbooks alu.


----------



## Nitiel (7 Février 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai mon MB Alu 2.0ghz depuis lundi.
> Je trouve les couleurs un peu fade et l'ecran plus mat que dans les souvenirs que j'en avais.
> ...



C'est dus au manque de contraste de la dalle bas de gamme.


----------



## fairway (7 Février 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Fairway, je te conseille d'essayer ça : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=594528.
> 
> Des profils faits avec des sondes de calibration, il y en a au moins un pour chacun des types d'écran qu'on trouve dans les macbooks alu.


si je comprend bien, on DL le profil correspondant à la dalle et cela va ameliorer la calibration des couleurs ?


----------



## Nitiel (7 Février 2009)

fairway a dit:


> si je comprend bien, on DL le profil correspondant à la dalle et cela va ameliorer la calibration des couleurs ?



Cela améliorera un peu les choses.


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

fairway a dit:


> si je comprend bien, on DL le profil correspondant à la dalle et cela va ameliorer la calibration des couleurs ?



essaye déjà de calibrer toi meme via pref systeme > moniteur > etalonner... 

essaye de même de tester les différents profils pré existants


----------



## pseudo714 (17 Février 2009)

ça veut dire que le courant passe bien entre toi et ta copine (désolé j'ai pas pu résister)


----------



## pseudo714 (17 Février 2009)

tenez pas compte de mon message précédent il n'est pas au bon endroit


----------



## pseudo714 (17 Février 2009)

pour la liste des problèmes sur le macbook alu j'entend un son qui provient du disque dur (je suis pas le seul dans ce cas) et apple avait changé mon mac déjà pour cette même raison mais apparemment ça revient


----------



## willy-willy (18 Février 2009)

Toujours dans les problèmes relatifs au nouveau MB alu j'en ai un concernant la luminosité

lorsque la luminosité est réglée sur les deux ou trois positions les plus faibles je remarque que la lumière tremblote légèrement et en permanence. Si j'augmente le niveau de luminosité le problème disparaît.

Cela a lieu aussi bien lorsque j'utilise uniquement la batterie que quand la prise secteur est branchée.

Un de vous connaît également ce problème? Y a-t-il quelque chose à faire (SAV?)?

Merci

PS : également le classic : touches F un peu tordues mais ça ne me dérange pas


----------



## Taum (18 Février 2009)

willy-willy a dit:


> lorsque la luminosité est réglée sur les deux ou trois positions les plus faibles je remarque que la lumière tremblote légèrement et en permanence. Si j'augmente le niveau de luminosité le problème disparaît.



pareil pour moi, lorsque je suis sur la première position de luminosité (c'est la que le phénomène est le plus voyant), la lumière tremble un peu, mais rien de génant. pour tout dire, je n'avais rien remarqué avant qui willy-willy ne le dise..

c'est pris par le SAV ce "problème"? (mais j'ai trop besoin de mon MB pour je moment pour m'en séparer pendant plusieurs semaines pour un problème tout rikiki)


----------



## chupastar (18 Février 2009)

Taum a dit:


> pareil pour moi, lorsque je suis sur la première position de luminosité (c'est la que le phénomène est le plus voyant), la lumière tremble un peu, mais rien de génant. pour tout dire, je n'avais rien remarqué avant qui willy-willy ne le dise..
> 
> c'est pris par le SAV ce "problème"? (mais j'ai trop besoin de mon MB pour je moment pour m'en séparer pendant plusieurs semaines pour un problème tout rikiki)



Aucun soucis pour moi, à tous les niveaux de luminosité, un petit appel au SAV serait pas mal je pense dans votre cas.


----------



## willy-willy (18 Février 2009)

chupastar a dit:


> Aucun soucis pour moi, à tous les niveaux de luminosité, un petit appel au SAV serait pas mal je pense dans votre cas.



J'avoue que ca m'embête carrément de savoir qu'il y a une galère sur mon Mac donc je pense que je contacterait le SAV mais pareil que TAUM j'utilise mon MB tous les jours...

tu penses que ça prends combien de temps : 2/3 jours max ?

Et je voulais savoir : doit-on apporter l'ordinateur directement chez un réparateur agréé ou doit-on contacter par tél le SAV Apple? A quel n°?

Merci à vous


----------



## chupastar (18 Février 2009)

willy-willy a dit:


> J'avoue que ca m'embête carrément de savoir qu'il y a une galère sur mon Mac donc je pense que je contacterait le SAV mais pareil que TAUM j'utilise mon MB tous les jours...
> 
> tu penses que ça prends combien de temps : 2/3 jours max ?
> 
> ...



Si l'achat de ton ordinateur est tout récent (moins de sept jours), tu peux simplement demander l'échange de celui-ci. C'est pratique car Apple t'envoie ton nouveau matériel tout de suite, il met moins d'une semaine à arriver. TNT te téléphone dans la journée ou le lendemain pour la récupération de l'ordinateur défectueux, et il suffit que tu leur dise de venir le récupérer à la fin de la semaine suivante pour avoir ton nouveau MacBook au coté de celui qui va repartir et de transférer tes données tout en ne souffrant pas de manque d'ordinateur pour ton boulot.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux soit aller directement aller chez un réparateur agréé Apple ou bien passer un coup de tel chez Apple (qui, souvent, te disent d'aller voir le réparateur agréé). Si le réparateur est sympa, il te prendra l'ordinateur pour voir ce qui lui arrive, et pourra te le rendre durant le temps de la commande de la pièce à changer. Il te rappellera pour une fois cette dernière arrivée et ne gardera le MB que le temps de la dépose/pose de la pièce. Mais si c'est un peu compliqué ça peut prendre 2 jours.

Voilà pour ce que je sais et mon expérience.


----------



## Taum (19 Février 2009)

en fait, le truc c'est que c'est vraiment très minime et dans un environnement relativement sombre, je me demande même si c'est pas simplement un effet d'optique des yeux due à la faible luminosité.

De plus, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas le temps d'aller dans un store pour ça, et je ne m'imagine pas en train de demander au vendeur d'éteindre la lumière de son store pour lui mettre en avant l'effet de mon écran...

mais bon, si jamais un jour, j'ai du temps et je n'ai pas spécialement besoin de mon mac (euh...) ben j'irais faire un tour! 

pour info, mon MB alu, c'est le 2,0GHz.

sur ce, bonne nuit!


----------



## willy-willy (19 Février 2009)

Moi ca y est c'est décidé : je vais le déposer au SAV pour le problème de luminosité en position faible. Ca fait à peine 4 jours que je l'utilise tous les jours à la fac et le problème m'énerve donc impossible de me dire que je vais garder mon mac dans cet état (ca me rend triste en plus de le voir fonctionner mal ).

Par contre pour lire mes fichiers word (enregistrés sur mac) sur un PC dois-je les réenregistrer en .doc sur mon mac? ou je peux laisser en .docx?

Merci

PS : je sens bien le truc arriver : genre une fois au SAV tout va bien puis de retour chez moi ca le refait


----------



## willy-willy (20 Février 2009)

willy-willy a dit:


> Moi ca y est c'est décidé : je vais le déposer au SAV pour le problème de luminosité en position faible. Ca fait à peine 4 jours que je l'utilise tous les jours à la fac et le problème m'énerve donc impossible de me dire que je vais garder mon mac dans cet état (ca me rend triste en plus de le voir fonctionner mal ).
> 
> Par contre pour lire mes fichiers word (enregistrés sur mac) sur un PC dois-je les réenregistrer en .doc sur mon mac? ou je peux laisser en .docx?
> 
> ...


 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------EDIT : je ne pensais pas si bien dire : en arrivant au SAV le problême n'était pas visible! Il faut dire que l'ordi n'était pas encore chaud. Ils l'ont gardé pour faire des test. J'espère qu'on ne va pas me sortir que mon Mac n'a aucun problème car je l'utilise tous les jours donc je sais ce que je dis, je vois le problème d'éclairage.


----------



## chupastar (20 Février 2009)

Une affaire à suivre... Il te le garde combien de temps ?


----------



## willy-willy (21 Février 2009)

chupastar a dit:


> Une affaire à suivre... Il te le garde combien de temps ?


oui j'étais mal à l'aise, j'espère qu'on m'a pas pris pour un fou pour mon problème invisible une fois arrivé au SAV.

Je vous tiendrai au courant.

Le dépannage dure 48 h! En fait je l'ai apporté vendredi matin : ils vont bosser dessus à partir de lundi donc 48 heures mais je me sépare de ma machine 5 jours


----------



## Sevillano (22 Février 2009)

willy-willy a dit:


> oui j'étais mal à l'aise, j'espère qu'on m'a pas pris pour un fou pour mon problème invisible une fois arrivé au SAV.
> 
> Je vous tiendrai au courant.
> 
> Le dépannage dure 48 h! En fait je l'ai apporté vendredi matin : ils vont bosser dessus à partir de lundi donc 48 heures mais je me sépare de ma machine 5 jours



slt,

Serait-il possible de connaitre le nom du SAV qui dépanne en 48h car celui que j'ai appelé pour un problème de prise jack bizarre m'a dit 5 jours donc je preferai essayer le tien.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ukhy (23 Février 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, je rencontre un problème avec la touche "Verr. Maj". Elle ne marche pas toutes les fois. Si je tape rapidement et que je veux activer les majuscules, cela ne fonctionne pas. Il faut que je m'y reprenne à plusieurs fois ou que j'appuie bien au centre de la touche et que je l'enfonce bien à fond pour que ça marche à chaque fois ou presque. C'est la seule touche du clavier qui me fait ça et les autres marchent très bien, même la touche "Espace", je peux l'appuyer à n'importe quel endroit, elle marche à chaque fois.

Rencontrez-vous aussi ce problème?


----------



## iPablo (23 Février 2009)

C'est parce que cette touche est plus dure que les autres. j'ai remarquer moi aussi ce petit desagrement. Je pense que c'est a cause de la diode et du type de clavier


----------



## chupastar (23 Février 2009)

Ukhy a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je rencontre un problème avec la touche "Verr. Maj". Elle ne marche pas toutes les fois. Si je tape rapidement et que je veux activer les majuscules, cela ne fonctionne pas. Il faut que je m'y reprenne à plusieurs fois ou que j'appuie bien au centre de la touche et que je l'enfonce bien à fond pour que ça marche à chaque fois ou presque. C'est la seule touche du clavier qui me fait ça et les autres marchent très bien, même la touche "Espace", je peux l'appuyer à n'importe quel endroit, elle marche à chaque fois.
> 
> Rencontrez-vous aussi ce problème?



Ce n'est pas un problème, c'est fait exprès depuis quelques temps pour éviter les frappes par erreur. Oui, c'est con.


----------



## zirko (24 Février 2009)

C'est pareil pour moi avec la touche "Verr. Maj" du coup ça me rassure si c'est normal.


----------



## fairway (24 Février 2009)

Il ne faut pas chercher des problèmes où il n'y en a pas ! 
Il y a des choses liées à l'appareil que l'on aime ou pas...ça n'en fait pas un probleme. 
Moi c'est le clic du trackpad que je trouve trop dur. Ben tant pis, tout le reste est si bien....


----------



## inokish (24 Février 2009)

Kernel panic! c'est la fièvre de tous les macs à ma connaissance.


----------



## inokish (24 Février 2009)

Pourquoi l'entreprise à la pomme (Apple) ne prend pas en considération le probleme du kernel panic et de là trouver une solution necessaire et suffisante une bonne fois pour toute?

c'est un dysfonctionnement qui veut du coeur, du noyau du systeme os et donc certains pensent que c'est le premier virus pour lers macs.

sachez que certains lots des macbook sont confrontés à ce probleme là et que apple refuse de reprendre la machine une fois que le probleme survient après la fin de la garantie.
je vous rappelle que ce kernel panic n'est pas un probleme exterieur au systeme OS mais intérieur, je dirais même inscrit dans les gênes du systeme mac.


----------



## fairway (24 Février 2009)

C'est quoi exactement un Kernel Panic ?


----------



## Tox (24 Février 2009)

Regarde ici !


----------



## fairway (24 Février 2009)

ok merci


----------



## IlSanto (25 Février 2009)

> Toujours dans les problèmes relatifs au nouveau MB alu j'en ai un concernant la luminosité
> 
> lorsque la luminosité est réglée sur les deux ou trois positions les plus faibles je remarque que la lumière tremblote légèrement et en permanence. Si j'augmente le niveau de luminosité le problème disparaît.
> 
> ...



Je pensais avoir le même problème, mais après réflexion j'ai trouvé la cause du problème. Le Macbook étant face à la télé, la réflexion de celle-ci sur le mur derrière moi faisait varier légèrement la luminosité qui arrivait jusqu'au capteur de lumière du macbook. L'ajustement automatique de la luminosité de l'écran faisait donc son effet suivant si la télé crachait des images plutôt blanches ou plutôt noires. Pendant les pubs, j'avais presque l'impression que le macbook clignotait.

En augmentant la lumière ambiante dans la pièce, la réflexion sur le mur était plus uniforme et les variations de l'écran du Macbook ne se faisaient plus.

En espérant avoir aidé ...

@+

Santo


----------



## macaddicted (26 Février 2009)

seul "reproche" pour mon MB unibody c'est le clavier noir, le soir on voit moins bien les touches que sur un clavier blanc ...... mais bon, il y a le clavier rétro-éclairé pour les plus fortunés :rateau:
pour le reste, impec, il est magnifique, ne chauffe pas, rapide et silencieux


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2009)

inokish a dit:


> Pourquoi l'entreprise à la pomme (Apple) ne prend pas en considération le probleme du kernel panic et de là trouver une solution necessaire et suffisante une bonne fois pour toute?
> 
> c'est un dysfonctionnement qui veut du coeur, du noyau du systeme os et donc certains pensent que c'est le premier virus pour lers macs.
> 
> ...



Non ca n'est pas forcément un problème dans le kernel lui même. Cela peut également venir de Kernel Extensions (.kext), qui sont également chargées et exécuté dans l'espace mémoire du noyau.

En conséquence de quoi, si une extensions de noyau (.kext) plante, le noyau plante et affiche un Kernel Panic.

Or ces .kext peuvent venir non seulement d'Apple, mais aussi des pilotes de constructeurs tiers. Voir d'applications ayant besoin d'accès bas niveau tel que VMware, Parallels et même Virus Barrier installe des .kext (là c'est moins justifié je trouve).

Et Apple ne peut pas trouver une solution "une bonne fois pour toute", car il n'y en a pas. Les causes d'un Kernel Panic sont multiples et de sources multiples qui peuvent être extérieures à Apple. Tel que des problèmes matériels (ceci inclus la mémoire vive) faisant planter les pilotes (qui sont souvent des .kext) puis le noyau (par voie de conséquence), voir le noyau directement dans le cas de mémoire vive ou autre périphérique critique (CPU, carte graphique...etc.).

Bref, il n'y a pas de solution magique pour les Kernel Panic.


----------



## macbride (28 Février 2009)

macnaute a dit:


> Serait-ce la solution du cliquetis ?
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009-01-06/#17703
> 
> il est vrai que j'ai Growl d'installé !



je n'ai pas Growl et j'ai le cliquetis, j'ai essayé de mettre iTunes pour voir si ça occupait suffisamment les têtes mais ça ne marche pas. Il faut travailler au casque et en musique comme ça on l'entend plus


----------

